# BBQ Show on Food Network



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 16, 2010)

BBQ Show on the Food Network tomorrow night if anyone is interested...

Great American BBQ Showdown
Episode CC1001H

Four passionate barbecue teams come to Greenwood, South Carolina, armed with their best barbecue recipes. The teams must ace all four competition categories: pork, chicken, ribs and beef brisket in order to win $2500 and the title of "grand champion."

Tune In:
Jan 17, 2010
8:00 PM ET/PT

Jan 18, 2010
3:00 AM ET/PT

Jan 20, 2010
7:00 PM ET/PT

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food-netw...own/index.html


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 16, 2010)

just saw the commerical for that(cant be worse than Pitmasters),  Ill probably check it out,  thanks for the alternate air times as well.


----------



## pepeskitty (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info,  with have to watch this one too.  Glad to see we have more than one chance to catch it.


----------



## s. carolina smoker (Jan 16, 2010)

I went to this comp. It is about 20 miles from my lake house. Myron Mixon was there and had some of the cookers they build on display/for sale. They are pretty cool looking cookers. He was very nice and polite and would speak to anyone if he wasn't in the tent prepping his food. Food network was filming with him but we will see if he makes the show. He won GC here a few years back. I sat with some friends next to Myrons area for quite a while and never heard a foul word out of him and I also did not see any alcohol at this comp which was new to me. If anyone was drinking it was in a cup. I know who won but I will let you watch the show. This comp had a tasters choice award also. You could buy tickets and present that ticket to anyone competeing for that award and try their bbq or hash(we have hash comps here in the south also). It was a fun day trying different Q, some great, some good and some I wouldn't give my dog. Some of the worst Q was from some of the high dollar teams with $20,000 rigs and the best we had was from a man and wife team cooking in a Lang 60. That just proves that high dollar cookers don't make the food any better.

    Rick


----------



## fire it up (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, had no clue this was gong to be on.
I'll be sure t set it up to record.

Rick, great story and some interesting info.
Amazing how some people can cook at these things and pump out terrible tasting Q thinking it is amazing.


----------



## fat daddys franks (Jan 16, 2010)

"Set phasers to stun Scotty!"  Programing the DVR now...


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 16, 2010)

It's already on the dvr for the taping in case I miss it with some of the football on. You have to watch this football cause it's gonna be good and their running out of teams.


----------



## harper072554 (Jan 16, 2010)

Humm, I gotta be sure and take the television from the wife and watch this one...


----------



## blackened (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm, for some reason my dish guide is showing Bobby Flay at that time..


----------



## shlongstar (Jan 17, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the heads up.  Added it to my DVR list.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hopefully it will be a good show, but I like to watch any BBQ show.  I think the best bbq show I have seen was the the series on Versus, The All-Star BBQ Showdown.  Enjoyed that one.


----------



## ryanhoelzer (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, my Tivo guide showed something else too.  I recorded anyway and it was the other show.  My guide does show it for the Jan 20th slot though.


----------

